# ASAP! plz..Can you take Immodium and Pepto together?



## 20770 (Jul 7, 2006)

I took some pepto earlier but it's not seeming to help. Is it ok to take some immodium??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically, yes. The main concern is that you would get to constipated, but if one isn't helping I think you can switch. I'd just start with a low dose of the Imodium and then take more if you need more.That way if the Pepto is doing a little good you don't over constipated yourself.K.


----------



## 20770 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks!! I think I'll start w/just 1/2 a pill.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

You won't die. I took Pepto on Friday, but when it wasn't helping and I knew I had a long day ahead of me I took 1/2 an Immodium. This is Sunday afternoon, though, and I'm still constipated. I'm surprised, though, because never before has 1/2 an imodium had such an effect on me. I expected to go to the bathroom again that evening, not still be constipated on Sunday! So it isn't pleasent... but I'm feeling fine other than that.


----------

